# Regarding PNGs and Transparency...



## the_donut_master (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello! I am using the latest version of Gimp and every time that I save a picture as a PNG and upload it to FA or DA, the background shows up black on my browser. An example of this is here - http://d0nu7.deviantart.com/art/67-Playing-the-Melody-148777539 and here http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3119610
My question is does anybody know what is causing this or can anyone tell me if these two pictures have an invisible background in their browser?


----------



## Teshia (Jan 1, 2010)

DA Does that normally with any transparent file.  Its an irritating glitch I wish they would fix, but if you click on the full sized image you'll notice that it is transparent.

As for FA, I have no idea.  My advice is just add a simple white background on a separate layer if it continues to bother you.


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 1, 2010)

Problem solved 

It was the resolution. DA and FA were changing the viewing size and that messed up the transparency. When I reuploaded the images except smaller, everything was just fine.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 2, 2010)

That's because when they "change the view size" they're actually creating a smaller version based on the original.  Transparency in PNGs is buggy and image libraries that don't read it properly will tend to substitute a default color (e.g. black) for transparent areas.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 2, 2010)

Transparent gifs work better i find.


----------

